# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Vlerësimi për Luftën Nacional Çlirimtare Shqiptare

## Kryeplaku

Fillimisht keto dite festash do doja ti uroje falenderimet e mija dhe te gjithe popullit dhe kombit shqiptar te gjithave atyre familjeve te heronjeve te Pavaresise dhe te Clrimit, kujtimi i tyre ju jep force juve edhe neve per te vazhduar perpara per nje Shqiperi me te mire dhe te pavarur! Me rastin e afrimit te 29 Nentorit gjeta rastin ta hap nje teme ku permban statistikat qe jep komuniteti nderkombetar per kete perpjekje qe dha populli yne kundra shkaterruesit me te madh qe ka njohur ndonjehere Historia Moderne (per te mos thene ajo Boterore).



..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................


Shqiperi ne Luften e Dyte Boterore  
E Diele, 28 Nentor 2004 



- Administrata e Kombeve te Bashkuara per Ndihmen Humanitare dhe Rahabilitimin (UNRRA) e vlereson humbjen njerezore ne Shqiperi me 28 000- 30 000 vete. 

- Popullsia e Shqiprise ishte 1 125 000 vete dhe te renet benin 2.48 % te saj. 

- Humbjet e Boshtit ne Shqiperi vleresohen nga historiografia zyrtare socialiste 26 500 te vrare, 21 000 te plagosur dhe rreth 21 000 rober. Ne kete shifer jane dhe humbjet e italianeve ne luften me Greqine. 

- Greket pretendojne te kene vrare 6 000 italiane dhe rreth 13 000 kane vdekur nga veshtiresite e transheve dhe nga te ftohtit ne token shqiptare. 

- Anglezet kane referuar se ne Shqiperi jane vrare 6000- 7000 gjermane dhe jane zene 500 rober. 

- Burimet shqiptare kane referuar per 3 600 te vrare nder te cilet 2 400, qe kane mundur te identifikoheshin. 

- Civile italiane nga mesi i dhjetorit ne Shqiperi mbeten 1 000 familje. 

- Ne mbarim te luftes me 1943 kishte 20 000 trupa italiane te lira. 

- Gjermanet zune rob 90 000 italiane. 

- 45 000 shpetuan dhe u larguan neper Shqiperi. 

- Enveri kerkoi nga Demshperblimet e Konferences 1. 5 miliarde dollare borxhe. 

- Ne vitin 1960 kjo shifer u be nga Shqiperia 1. 6 miliarde, sepse u futen dhe shpenzzimet e Formacioneve partizane. 

- Shqiperia mori vetem 5 milione dollare demshperblime per Luften. 


nga Korrieri

----------


## Kryeplaku

Per luften nacional-clirimtare te Shqiperise jane referuar me fjalet me te mira edhe ish kryeministri i Britanise se Madhe U. Corcill sidhe ministri i jashtem i B.S Molotof (gjenden tek "Historia e Shqiperise", Puto-Pollo).

----------


## friendlyboy1

PO ca clirimi o lal pse clirim i thua ardhjes komunizmit ti ai ishte pushtimi i dyt. enveri ishte me keq se nazistat, shqiperia u clirua vetem ne 1990 nga studentat.

----------


## Doktorr Sakica

friendlyboy t´lumt goja bre burre, as une spo di pse po dojn me festu kete dite, nuk clirun asgje vetem ja rrasen vetit edhe ma zi, i vetmi clirim qe eshte bere, eshte aj nga kosova, e clirun shqypnin prej kosove, jon bo qerak... 

fjalt e mir nuk t´mbrojn prej masakrave partizane, fjalt e mira nuk t´mbrojn prej bombave britanike qe kan ra mbi kosoven... 

29. nentori eshte dite e zeze ne historin shqiptare, dite nacional tradhtare...

----------


## darwin

c'eshte ky emer i temes, lufta Nacional Clirimtare ???!!!!!!
cfare Nacioni cliroi kjo lufte ????? kete tonin jo njehere...

tani ka ardhur koha qe ne duhet te themi historine tone ashtu sic eshte..

*me 28 (ose 29 sipas "veteraneve te vegjel") nentor Shqiperia u LESHUA apo u Clirua nga trupat gjermane ???*

----------


## Dito

Eshte e vertete cka thuhet ne postimin e pare te kesaj teme, asgje smund ti mohohet nje kombi qe ka luftuar. Sado e madhe apo e vogel qe pesha e tij ne kualicionin e atlantes perseri ajo eshte dhe mbetet nje lufte clirimtare.

Dito.

----------


## darwin

po.. edhe pastaj koalicioni u kujdes qe shperblimi te ishte shume i bukur, nuk e ke vene re (luge floriri, apo marifete te ketij lloji)??

Gjithsesi, mqs po vjen puna qe asgje nuk duhet te mohuar, atehere gjate "okupacionit" nazist, ndodhi e vetmja here ne histori qe te gjitha trojet shqiptare u bashkuan nen nje shtet te vetem.. :shkelje syri: 

Nuk mund te mohohet dot, apo jo ??

_p.s. Ne radhe te pare une e kisha me titullin jo shume te menduar "Nacional-Clirimtare"   , sepse te acarojne keto terma qe i kishte aq per zemer Partia.._

----------


## Dito

Te mohosh historine e vendit tend eshte hipokrizi,Sado i vogel shperblimi per shqiperine rendesi ka qe u vu ne krahun e fituesit jo te humbesit. Mos harroni qe fqinjet tane na konsideruan ne ato kohe nje pike gjeografike dhe ishin gati te na ndanin si torten e fitores se tyre, por vete fakti qe ne ishim ne kahun e te fituarit pengoi kete qellim, sidomos te greqise.

----------


## darwin

> *Te mohosh historine e vendit tend eshte hipokrizi.*


  absolutisht dakort, dhe me duket sikur nuk po them ndryshe...





> Sado i vogel shperblimi per shqiperine rendesi ka qe u vu ne krahun e fituesit jo te humbesit.


  :sarkastik:  
te thuash *sado i vogel shperblimi*, ne nje kohe qe ti si vend merr nje *DENIM shembullor*, me e pakta eshte mendjelehtesi !!!!





> Mos harroni qe fqinjet tane na konsideruan ne ato kohe nje pike gjeografike dhe ishin gati te na ndanin si torten e fitores se tyre, por vete fakti qe ne ishim ne kahun e te fituarit pengoi kete qellim, sidomos te greqise.



Fqinjeve ne nuk harruam ti conim partizane (ne rastin e Jugosllavise) me qellim qe ti vinin ne ndihme Titos dhe komunisteve jugosllave te merrnin Kosoven nen kontroll, kurse fqinjeve jugore (komunisteve te EAM), u conim arme nepermjet Gramozit.. 

pastaj Greqia ishte lemsh per vete ne ato vite !!!!

----------


## adis68

Tema eshte interesante dhe ia vlen te diskutohet. Me e sakte do te ishte "Si e vleresojme ne (shqiptaret) Luften Nacional clirimtare". Kjo periudhe e historise se Shqiperise kerkon patjeter rivleresim shkencor te ftohte sepse eshte hiperbolizuar tmerresisht nga komunizmi dhe eshte hedhur poshte ose eshte cilesuar thjesht si lufte civile nga pseudodemokratet pas 90s. Para disa vitesh lexova nje liber shume interesant te Fisher "Albania at War (1939-1945). Shume interesant dhe do ta rekomandoja shume per ata qe i intereson kjo periudhe.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Te mohosh historine e vendit tend eshte hipokrizi,Sado i vogel shperblimi per shqiperine rendesi ka qe u vu ne krahun e fituesit jo te humbesit. Mos harroni qe fqinjet tane na konsideruan ne ato kohe nje pike gjeografike dhe ishin gati te na ndanin si torten e fitores se tyre, por vete fakti qe ne ishim ne kahun e te fituarit pengoi kete qellim, sidomos te greqise.


.............................  :Bravo:  




darwin nuk e di se kush te ka informuar aq keq per konkluzionet qe nxjerre por te lajmeroje se Shqiperia u pushtua para se te filloje Lufta e Dyte Boterore keshtu qe Italianet nuk ishin detyruar nga askush pervecse nga Shqiptaret per tu larguar nga Shqiperia. Gjithashtu une per vete nuk di ndonje rast ne Histori ku pushtuesi i len tokat me deshiren e vet. Dhe nje gje tjeter qe duhet te ngulitesh forte ne tru eshte se Tirana eshte kryeqyteti i vetem ne Europe qe nuk u lirua as nga Ushtria e Kuqe dhe as nga Aleatet (aleatet ia lane Stalinit, Stalini ia la Titos po si perfundim u lirua mbas perleshjeve te ashperta midis partizaneve dhe pushtuesve me 17 Nentor 1944).

Nuk ekziston qytet i Shqiperise ku nuk ka varreza deshmoresh, mund te shkoni ti vizitoni dhe do shikono datat e vrasjes se tyre si dhe postin e tyre ne forcat partizane.

Fund, Komunistet erdhen ne fuqi ne saj te paaftesise te monarkisteve dhe nacionalisteve te mbrojne atdheun! flm

----------


## darwin

> Gjithashtu une per vete nuk di ndonje rast ne Histori ku pushtuesi i len tokat me deshiren e vet.



Kryeplak, nqs trupat gjermane ne Shqiperi erdhen me synimin e qarte per te pushtuar Shqiperine sepse kishin nevoje per tokat shqiptare atehere une nuk e kam idene se cfare historie keni qejf te perdorni ju..





> Dhe nje gje tjeter qe duhet te ngulitesh forte ne tru eshte se Tirana eshte kryeqyteti i vetem ne Europe qe nuk u lirua as nga Ushtria e Kuqe dhe as nga Aleatet (aleatet ia lane Stalinit, Stalini ia la Titos po si perfundim u lirua mbas perleshjeve te ashperta midis partizaneve dhe pushtuesve me 17 Nentor 1944).



Po ashtu "duhet te ngulitesh fort ne tru" qe trupat gjermane *nuk e LESHUAN*  Tiranen, si pasoje e "presionit "te jashtezakonshem te partizaneve tane trima", por sepse mbaroi terheqja e trupave gjermane qe ndodheshin ne Greqi..






> Nuk ekziston qytet i Shqiperise ku nuk ka varreza deshmoresh, mund te shkoni ti vizitoni dhe do shikono datat e vrasjes se tyre si dhe postin e tyre ne forcat partizane.



Qe te jem i ndershem, nuk me interesojne fare varrezat e deshmoreve te luftes antifashiste "Nacional-Clirimtare"!!!





> Fund, Komunistet erdhen ne fuqi ne saj te paaftesise te monarkisteve dhe nacionalisteve te mbrojne atdheun! flm



Parafund: Fjalia jote eshte pjeserisht e vertete !!

Fund: Ardhja e komunisteve ne fuqi u vendos nga mbledhja e Treshes se famshme te koalicionit, ku Shqiperine (megjithese vend aleat ne Lufte!) ja kaluan bllokut lindor te "parajses sovjetike"..

----------


## Ryder

> Fund, Komunistet erdhen ne fuqi ne saj te paaftesise te monarkisteve dhe nacionalisteve te mbrojne atdheun! flm


Kishin fuqi monarkistet dhe nacionalistet ti dilnin kunder deshirave te Stalin-Churchill-Rooseveltit e?
Ik o plako se ajo s'ka qen lufta jone ca lesh clirimi beme ne...ne benim pjese ne popujt qe u gjenden ne anen e gabuar te perdes se hekurt dhe kaq...per me teper popull shqiptar etnik mes nje oqeani sllavesh komuniste...dolem nga influenca gjermane e hyme ne influencen e kancerave komuniste gjys shekulli. Dhe Gjermania ishte vendi i vetem qe kishte ne plan integritet territorial per ne. As nga shiu ne bresher s'mund ti thuhet ksaj...

----------


## R2T

> Gjithashtu une per vete nuk di ndonje rast ne Histori ku pushtuesi i len tokat me deshiren e vet. Dhe nje gje tjeter qe duhet te ngulitesh forte ne tru eshte se Tirana eshte kryeqyteti i vetem ne Europe qe nuk u lirua as nga Ushtria e Kuqe dhe as nga Aleatet (aleatet ia lane Stalinit, Stalini ia la Titos po si perfundim u lirua mbas perleshjeve te ashperta midis partizaneve dhe pushtuesve me 17 Nentor 1944).


Meqe ti nuk ditke asnje rast per pushtuesin qe i ka lene tokat me deshiren e vete po ti them une disa: Franca- Libanin, Afriken Lindore; Anglia- Indi, Pakistan, Lindjen e mesme, Zelanden e Re, Australine etc etc. (Do fusja ne kete grup dhe Ameriken ne Vietnam dhe France, por per te mos hapur debat nuk po e konsiderojme) Besoj se dy shtetet e mesiperme te mjaftojne per te terhequr komentin e mesiperm. 
Partizanet ato "luftimet e ashperta" i zhvilluan vetem tek Pallati i brigadave dhe tek Stacioni i Radios. Ku 30 trupa Gjermane dhe nje bunker (qe i dha idene e bunkereve Enverit) horlladisen per jave te tera Brigadat e Partizaneve. Gjermanet u terhoqen nga Shqiperia, te cilen asnje here nuk e konsideruan si vend te pushtuar por si vend tranzit, ne muajt e fundit te L2B. Si vend tranzit, me terheqjen e trupave nga Greqia nuk kishte me arsye per qendrimin e tyre ne Shqiperi, dhe garnizonet qe ishin stacionuar ne Shqiperi, ndihmuan hapjen e rruges ne Jugosllavi e me tej, per trupat qe terhiqeshin nga Greqia. Ketyre trupave ju bashkuan dhe trupat e Divizionit SS Shqiptar Skanderbeg, te cilat me vone u inkuadruan ne Dvizionin "Prince Eugen" i cili mbajti hapur rrugen per ne Veri, dhe u shperbe ne ditet e fundit te L2B.

----------


## Kryeplaku

R2T per Libanin kam bere detyre shkencore dhe nuk e di te ket pasur ndonjehere pushtim (me kuptimin e plote te fjales) francez atje, megjithate nuk mundem ta shtyj pergjigjen me tej se ke hapur aq shume tema historike sa nuk di nga t'ia filloje. Gjithashtu mesa di une Tirana u clirua nga Italianet dhe jo nga Gjermanet vetem (megjithate nuk jam 100% i sigurte). 

Saper Jalten qe permendi dikush me siper i them se kjo marreveshje u be ne vitin 1945, kurse Komunistet ishin kthyer ne forcen kryesore politike antipushtuese te Shqiperise te pakten qe ne vitin 1942. Gjithashtu vet diktatori Ahmet Zogu, qe e quante veten mbret, e kishte braktisur vendin qe ne 1939. Pra do ishte budallallek te besonim se Zogun e largoi Stalini apo anglo-amerkanet nga Shqiperia.

----------


## Brari

Bota.. me mbarimin e luftes se dyte Boterore filloj nje epoke te ndritur.. sidomos Usa Kanadaja e Europa..perendimore..

Shqiperia megjithse mori ndihma me miliarda nga Rusia Kina UNRRA etj etj.. perseri i kaloj tangent asaj kohe te arte qe perjetoi Bota Atlantike..

Evropa e beri Mathauzenin Muze.. kurse Enveri e beri Burelin e Bulqizen.. vend strehimi per ata qe i dhan buk gjat luftes..per ata qe  ben luften..per ata qe donin Shqiperi te bukur..e jo gulag stalinist..

pra lereni cthot Bota per Luften tone por diskutoni se Shqiperia cfar u be mbas kesaj Lufte..

qashtu..

----------


## Albo

Shumica prej jush nuk e keni idene se si e shikojne historianet boterore (angleze + amerikane si fitimtare te luftes) pjesmarrjen e shqiptareve ne luften nazi-fashiste. Eshte nje gje te lexosh e mesosh historine sipas kendveshtrimit te historianeve shqiptare, eshte tjeter gje te lexosh historine sipas kendveshtrimit te historianeve te huaj, qe bazohen ne dokumentacionin e luftes per te perligjur kontributin e Shqiperise ne luften e II boterore.

Eshte fakt, se edhe sot e kesaj dite, historianet boterore jane te ndare e ne medyshje ne lidhje me statusin e Shqiperise ne LIIB. Jane te ndare ne faktin nese Shqiperia bente pjese ne krahun e aleateve apo ne krahun e boshteve, kur dihet qe shqiptaret ishin te ndare ne mbeshtetjen e tyre ne dy kampe: pro-gjermane, anti-gjermane. Askush nuk mund te thote me ekzaktesi se ne cilen krah u rendit shumica e shqiptareve, pasi ne ato vite ende nuk kish nje perkufizim te mire te "Shqiperise" si njesi sovrane administrative. Ajo qe historianet boterore jane ne nje mendje jane tre fakte: 

- Shqiptaret kane mbajtur te dy krahet gjate luftes se II boterore ku me shume e ku me pak
- Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret ishin nje popull i vogel pa ndonje ndikim te madh ne luften boterore.
- Rreziku me i madh i Shqiperise nuk ishin pushtimet nazi-fashiste por lufta civile.

Drite mbi kete kane hedhur ne vencanti disa gjenerale angleze te para-zbulimit qe parashytuan ne Shqiperi gjate luftes dhe rane ne kontakt me te gjitha fraksionet shqiptare, brenda dhe jashte Shqiperise, ne lidhje me qendrimet e tyre. Perfundimi i trete me lart eshte ngritur mbi rrefimet e tyre te pasluftes dhe ngjarrjet qe rrodhen pas clirimit te Shqiperise e vertetuan me se miri ate konstatim si ne Kosove edhe ne Republiken Popullore Socialiste te Shqiperise.


*A e cliruan partizanet Shqiperine?*

Te pretendosh se partizanet qe benin nje lufte guerilase, pa forcen dhe eksperiencen ushtarake te gjermaneve, te clironin vendin, eshte paksa nje mit, eshte njesoj si te besosh se Francen e cliruan francezet. E verteta historike eshte se gjermanet u terhoqen nga Shqiperia, jo se i vune para partizanet, por se Gjermania po e ndjente kapitullimin perpara Rusise dhe frontit anglo-amerikan. Partizanet dhe Fronti Nacional Clirimtar vendosen kontrollin e tyre mbi vendin pasi gjermanet u larguan nga toka shqiptare.


*Nderimi i deshmoreve te luftes*

Ne shkollat fillore, rregjimi komunist u mesonte femijve se 28000 deshmore kane rene ne luften e dyte boterore. Sa prej tyre ishin partizane me arme ne dore qe luftonin gjermanet dhe sa prej tyre ishin popullsi e pafajshme e masakruar si kunderpergjigje ndaj dyfekeve te shkrehur nga cetat partizane mbi gjermanet? Po te lexosh historine e Enver Hoxhes, shifrat jepen pa shume shpjegime dhe rrefimet e luftes ndryshojne shume me rrefimet e vete partizaneve te pa-indokritinuar nga bindjet komuniste apo shqiptareve te thjeshte. Gjermanet nuk ishin te interesuar qe te pushtonin apo digjnin Shqiperine, qe ishte jo vetem vend i vogel nen kontrollin e italianeve, por edhe nje vend qe i kish ofruar aleance gjermaneve ne shkembim te bashkimit kombetar (grupi nacionalist i ballit). Te gjitha djegiet, vrasjet, therriet qe u bene ne Shqiperi nga gjermanet u bene si kunderpergjigje e sulmeve te cetave partizane qe nuk ishin ne gjendje te benin nje lufte frontale me gjermanet.

Eshte e veshtire per te dale ne perfundime historike te verteta jo vetem per te huajt por edhe per vete shqiptaret. Ato qe une rendita me lart, jane vetem njera ane e medaljes. Ana tjeter e medaljes eshte ajo qe rrodhi pas clirimit te vendit. Pavaresisht se nuk mund te dilen ne perfundime te pergjithshme, kjo nuk me pengon mua te dal me perfundimet e mia personale mbi luften e II boterore dhe rolin e shqiptareve ne te.

*- Lufte qe nuk u perkiste shqiptareve!*

Eshte e lefte per mua, tani pasi historia e ka thene fjalen e saj qe te analizoj e gjykoj ate per te dale ne perfundimin e mesiperm qe ajo lufte nuk na perkiste. Shqiperia nuk kishte as deshiren, as mjetet dhe as numrin e njerezve per te bere lufte pasi Shqiperia ne ato vite ishte ende nje vend ne tranzicion, nga nje shoqeri e paprambetur dhe gjymtuar nga luftrat dhe varferia, ne nje shoqeri qe dalengadale po ndertonte shtetin e saj demokratik. Pushtimi i Shqiperise nga Italia fashiste ne 1939 dhe implikimi i saj edhe ne luften italo-greke ishin me pasoja te medha per Shqiperine, me te cilen Italia po e perdorte per qellimet e saj ekspansioniste ne Ballkan e me gjere ne Mesdhe. Mbreti Zog, qe kish marre pjese ne te gjitha luftrat dhe kish mbajtur grada ne disa ushtri qe kishin shkelur token shqiptare, zgjodhi te mos luftonte Italine ne 1939, jo se i mundonte deshira apo mbeshtetja e shqiptareve, por se e dinte se nje konfrontim i Shqiperise me Italine do te ishte fatal per vendin e tij.


*- Lufta e shqiptareve gjate LIIB ishte nje lufte ideologjike*

Historianet flasin per viktimat shqiptare nga dora e gjermaneve, per viktimat ne rradhet e partizaneve, por nuk zene ne goje viktimat e shqiptareve nga dora e shqiptareve. Nuk zene ne goje faktin e infiltrimit te ideologjise komuniste nga fronti nacional clirimtar serb ne Shqiperi, vrasjet brenda kampit komunist nga dora e vete shqiptareve, vrasjet e nacionalisteve shqiptare nga dora e partizaneve, vrasjet e partizaneve shqiptare ne Kosove krah per krah me cetniket serbe. Ashtu sic nuk ze ne goje as divizionin gjerman Skenderbeg me shqiptare kryesisht nga Kosova, ashtu sic nuk zene ne goje aleancen e Ballit Kombetar me Gjermanet ne shkembim te njohjes se bashkimit te Kosoves me Shqiperine. Lufta e vertete e shqiptareve gjate luftes se II boterore, ajo qe krijoi me shume viktima se sa dy pushtimet italo-gjermane ishte ajo ideologjike midis vete shqiptareve. Gjakderdhja e kesaj lufte zgjati jo 5 vjet por 50 vjet.


*- Nderoni gjakun e derdhur por jo luften*

Te gjitha luftrat behen per nje qellim dhe frutet e cdo lufte nuk duken tek fitorja, por tek ajo qe vjen me pas me fitoren. Ajo qe rrodhi pas luftes se II Boterore ne rradhet e shqiptareve ishte 100fish me e rende se ajo qe rrodhi gjate luftes. Lufta e dyte boterore i la rradhen nje lufte civile te ftohte, ku shqiptari vriste shqiptarin. Ku brigadat sulmuese shqiptare nenshtruan popullin shqiptar ne Kosove se bashku me serbet, duke permbushur me se miri planin e Titos. Parrulla e Enver Hoxhes pas luftes se II Boterore ishte: "Ta bejme Shqiperine Republiken e VII te Jugosllavise!" Me pas erdhi edhe debimi i cameve qe u kalua pa shume buje nga qeveria e Tiranes. Pa harruar as luften e klasave dhe armiqve te popullit qe solli pushkatimet, burgosjet, internimet, deklasimin, izolimin nga bota.

Une nderoj gjakun e cdo te reni gjate luftes, pavaresisht nga kampi qe mori pjese, pavaresisht nese ishte ushtarak apo i pafajshem. Gati te gjithe ata qe moren pjese ne lufte nuk moren pjese ne lufte per te ndertuar nje Shqiperi komuniste, apo te copetonin e braktisnin e truallin e te pareve. Aspiratat e tyre per nje Shqiperi te lire e ne paqe u manipuluan nga nje grup i vogel demagogesh dhe sadistesh.

Nderoni pra te renet dhe jeten e humbur te cdo shqiptari, por mos nderoni luften se ajo as nuk na perkiste dhe as nuk fituam gje prej saj, perkundrazi, humbem shume si popull e si komb.

Albo

----------


## darwin

> Saper Jalten qe permendi dikush me siper i them se kjo marreveshje u be ne vitin 1945, kurse *Komunistet ishin kthyer ne forcen kryesore politike antipushtuese te Shqiperise te pakten qe ne vitin 1942*.



qe ta kesh te qarte o Kryeplak, KOMUNISTET ne Greqi kishin ku e ku me teper influence dhe mundesi per pushtet sesa keto funderrinat tona, por megjithate mqs "lapsi u ra gabim" ne luften civile ne Greqi u munden  :shkelje syri: 

Dhe ajo pune, filloi qe ne Teheran, ne Jalte Roosevelt tha "Po"-ne e fundit....





> Gjithashtu vet diktatori Ahmet Zogu, qe e quante veten mbret, e kishte braktisur vendin qe ne 1939. Pra do ishte budallallek te besonim se Zogun e largoi Stalini apo anglo-amerkanet nga Shqiperia.



me vjen keq qe shkruan keshtu gjerash, sepse postimet zakonisht i ke korrekte..
megjithate,

meqe ra fjala te braktisja e vendit, e para punes Heroi i Pare i luftes kunder pushtuesve ka qene Mujo Ulqinaku (bile dhe Partia nuk kishte cfare ti bente historise ne kete rast)..
Ka qene oficer zogist !!! Nje nga figurat kryesore te qendreses ka qene dhe Abaz Kupi, qe nuk ja vlen te sqarosh se cfare ka qene, kurse nga Komunistet (te trumbetuar aq shume si luftetare dhe organizatore demostratash) mund te kerkosh sa te duash dhe zor do te gjesh ndonje emer, ate dite prilli 1939..

Gjithashtu duhet te dish qe Ahmet Zogu e kishte shume te qarte se nje perballje me Italine fashiste do te ishte e pashprese per Shqiperine, sepse nuk duhet harruar qe kishte vetem 2 dekada qe ekzistonte si shtet dhe normalisht, ishte akoma i prapambetur..


Sa per braktisjen ose me mire "tradhetine ndaj atdheut" eshte e turpshme qe vazhdohet me kete avaz..

Familjet mbreterore te Shqiperise, Rumanise, Bullgarise, Danimarkes, Hollandes, Norvegjise dhe te Luksemburgut (duka i madh) "braktisen" atdheun e tyre, sepse *duke qene kryetare dhe simbole shtetesh nuk duhet ne asnje menyre te binin ne dore te pushtuesve*..

Cuditerisht pas lufte, vetem keta qe lapsi i xha Stalinit dhe Ruzveltit i caktoi pas perdes (Shqiperi, Bullgari, Rumani) u konsideruan tradhetare, sepse te gjithe te tjeret (mbreterit e Perendimit) u rikthyen per bukuri jo vetem ne atdheun e tyre por direkt ne fronet e tyre..





> Shumica prej jush nuk e keni idene se si e shikojne historianet boterore...



me vjen keq, po perderisa une kam lindur ne Shqiperi, kam dhe burime te tjera informacioni pervec historianeve boterore..

----------


## Kryeplaku

> pra lereni cthot Bota per Luften tone por diskutoni se Shqiperia cfar u be mbas kesaj Lufte..
> qashtu..


Brari ky eshte gabimi i jot, i Albos dhe shume anetareve te tjere. Ngatroni sharpin me sheqerin! Lufta ka qene e popullit Shqiptar, as e Enverit dhe as Mehmetit, Ramizit ose ndonje tjetri. Une i besoj teorise se Historine e bejne popujt dhe jo personat. Gjithashtu nje popull qe nuk dinte te lexonte nuk besoj se shkonte ne lufte per te perkrahur Marksizmin! 


Albo ata historianet qe perkrahin se Shqiperia mori pjese ne krah te Boshtit, jane shumica Serbe dhe Greke (se sigurisht ashtu i interesonte te thoshin). Sigurisht shume Kosovare dhe Came bashkpunuan me pushtuesit- se ashtu i interesonte- por pergjigja e popullit Shqiptar ka qene e pergjithshme. Nuk e di pse u larguan Gjermanet, megjithese ende nuk besoj se iken me deshire sepse midis Shqiperise ata kishin hyrje ne Adriatik dhe Mesdhe ne nje kohe kur ne Jugosllavi kishin shume probleme kurse Italia kontrollohej ne nje pjese te madhe nga Aleatet (kam lexuar shume histori per Hitlerin dhe mesa mbaj mend sa here ndonje ushtarak gjerman urdheronte terheqje pa shkak ose hante ndonje plumb mbas qafe ose perfundonte ne burg), por nje gje eshte e sigurte ne Shqiperi beheshin ende luftra me Italianet. Italianet sic e theksova nuk iken nga Shqiperia pas largimit te Musolinit nga Roma sepse 1) disa iu bashkuan forcave gjermane dhe 2) sepse Italia nuk ishte e detyruar tu largonte nga nje toke qe quhej italiane para se te plaste L2B (shikoni rastin e Dymbedhjet Ishujve te Egjeut Jugor). Nese populli shqiptar nuk hidhej kundra pushtuesit sot do perballonim te njejtat probleme qe perballon Kosova, Zogu me largimin e tij nga Shqiperia ishte sikur ti thoshte Sebeve -mbas fitores- "mire se vini ne Shqiperi"! Nuk ka dyshim qe rreziku jugosllav per Shqiperine ishte gjithmone ekzistues, pavarsisht propagandes enveriste. 
Saper thenjen e Albos se lufta kundta nazi-fashizmit ishte lufte qe nuk na perkiste besoj se nuk e mendoi mire kur e shkruajti! 

Saper luftrat partizane te popujve te vegjel nuk ka dyshim qe kishin rendesi paresore ne fitoren kundra naziafashisteve sepse keta rebele kishin hyrje ne toka qe nuk njihnin as aleatet dhe as nazi-fashistet, gjithashtu iu sherbyen mire programeve luftarake te Aleateve. 

Shenim : menjehere pas L2B Shqiperise ju njojte e drejta te marri pjese si vezhgues ne OKB. Shqiperia kishte bere kerkese te behej anetare por presionet e Greqise (e cila ne menyre absurde mbante Ligjin e Luftes me Shqiperine) ndaj Komunitetit Nderkombetar nuk ju njoh e drejta te behet anetare. Vet e drejta e vezhguesit ne OKB tregonte se komuniteti nderkombetar e njihte Shqiperine si aleat te fituesve. Mbas presioneve te BS - kur e pa se Tito kishte synime te tjera nga ato te Moskes- Shqiperia u be anetare e barabarte ne OKB.

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Si gjithnjë këto vitete fundit, shqiptarët (fati ynë që janë pakica) shkelin me këmbë të gjitha përpjekjet dhe arritjet që ka pasur nga ikja e Zogut e deri në 1990.
Çdo gjë natyrisht do matet me kutin Ballisto-Zogist në të cilin KURRË nuk do të pranohet se luftën e bëri POPULLI SHQIPTAR. Kjo për arsyen e thjeshtë, se këta lloj speciesh tip amfibësh, nuk ishin dhe nuk luftuan në krahun e popullit të tyre, por në atë të pushtuesve.
Kjo është arsyeja që nuk ju pëlqen të thuhet se LUFTA u bë nga populli Shqiptar.
U tërhoq Gjermania dhe Italia e broçkulla me thes si këto që po lexojmë.
Po mirë mor HISTORIANË atëhere si u vranë këta 28.000 vetë në Shqipëri në atë kohë??!!Kush i vrau dhe përse??!!
U vranë mes tyre??
Kurrë nuk do të mund të bëhesh i saktë si popull, kur vetë ti, mohon historinë tënde, sado e mirë apo e keqe qoftë ajo.
Turp e faqja e zezë.

Përkujtoj me RESPEKT dhe dhimbje të thellë, të gjithë ata djem e vajza që dhanë gjakun për të qenë ne të lirë. 
I përjetshëm qoftë KUJTIMI I TYRE.

----------

